# Oregon breeder?



## Curious1 (Aug 8, 2008)

I want a healthy pup. AKC & health certs. on parents at least. Limited is fine, I don't wish to breed & if we compete it'll be obedience or maybe agility. What's the going rate for Havanese? I am still in the research phase. TIA


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Curious1 - I'm not a breeder but welcome to the forum. There's been a few threads about the cost of a Havanese from a reputable breeder and it can vary by a few hundred dollars. I don't think we have any Oregon breeders as regular posters here. Have you checked with the Havanese Club of America for breeder referrals in your area?
Good luck on your search.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

There are quite a few breeders in Wa. if you don't mind the drive. Here's a link to the Cascade Havanese Club's Yahoo group. They should be able to help you out.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/chc/?yguid=312932012


----------



## Curious1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Susan, yes I searched. There's one in Oregon & zero in Washington & what concerns me is this statement, "The inclusion of a breeder does not constitute endorsement or recommendation by the HCA. It is the responsibility of potential buyers to ask questions and decide for themselves if they wish to do business with any particular breeder." Havadaro is the one in my area & the website is kind of vague.

That's why I was asking for first hand knowledge. I can go to shows, but I'd like to find someone who's already had experience with the breeder.

Eva, thank you I will check out that link. I do not mind driving, I'd rather do that than ship one on an airplane. Thank you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Curious1 said:


> I want a healthy pup. AKC & health certs. on parents at least. Limited is fine, I don't wish to breed & if we compete it'll be obedience or maybe agility. What's the going rate for Havanese? I am still in the research phase. TIA


There is a good breeder in the Portland, OR area. Her name is Claudia McCracken. Here is her email address: [email protected]


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I think that if HCA has them listed that they're most likely in fairly good standing - what you are seeing is a standard legal disclaimer. But you should always do your research with your list of health testing questions and asking for references.

By the way, welcome and congrats for looking for a health tested Havanese from a reputable breeder.


----------



## shauu (Jul 9, 2008)

I got Momo from the Alderon Farm in Toledo WA. Breeder name is Stephanie Penner. http://havaneseworld.com/


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I can vouch for Alderon Farms in Toledo as well...that's where Todd came from. Stephanie is really great


----------

